# texte noir barre des menus



## jymboh (4 Février 2012)

Hello !

J'ai un petit soucis suite à la dernière maj OS : Obsidian menu Bar (logiciel pour rendre la barre des menus noire) n'est du coup plus fonctionnel !

Je me doute que le logiciel sera mis à jour sous peu mais ce qui me gène c'est que le texte qui devient blanc lorsque le logiciel est opérationnel est resté blanc malgré la passage du noir au gris standard ....

Quelqu'un sait il comment remettre le texte de la barre des menus en noir svp ?


----------



## Fìx (4 Février 2012)

Salut.... 

Avec ThemePark et SL, il faut décocher "barre des menus translucide" dans les "Préférences Système" pour que ça fonctionne....

Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas sous Lion et avec ce logiciel, mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer... 



Sinon, en rouvrant le programme d'installation d'Obsidian, t'as pas moyen de remettre la barre d'origine?


----------



## jymboh (4 Février 2012)

Je vais tester ta proposition ! je te tiens au jus ^^

---------- Post added at 09h42 ---------- Previous post was at 09h34 ----------

Bon .... j'ai testé décocher "barre des menus translucide" .... marche pas.

Et je retéléchargé Obisdian menu bar, qui propose bien dans son fichier DMG la barre noire ou la restauration standard .... mais quand je double clic que la restau, ça m'indique que cette version n'est pas supportée ....... pffuiiiiiiiiii

Et je n'arrive meme pas ou trouver une trace d'Obsidian menu bar dans mon mac, donc impossible de le désinstaller !

Un truc de fou ce logiciel quand même


----------



## Fìx (4 Février 2012)

jymboh a dit:


> Et je n'arrive meme pas ou trouver une trace d'Obsidian menu bar dans mon mac, donc impossible de le désinstaller !
> 
> Un truc de fou ce logiciel quand même



C'est pourquoi je conserve toujours les .dmg de mes applications... 

Par exemple j'ai le Theme SOG pour SL d'installé sur mon ordinateur. Sans lui, si un jour l'envie me prenait de vouloir l'enlever, j'aurai sans doute des centaines et des centaines de fichiers à modifier ou à remplacer si je ne voulais pas réinstaller complètement le système. Autant dire, mission impossible tellement ces fichiers sont cachés et difficiles à modifier... 

Et tu viens d'avoir l'exemple type. La version a changé depuis. C'est le problème avec les applications téléchargeables. Elles peuvent changer ou même disparaître. Voilà pourquoi il est intéressant de les conserver. Surtout celles qui trifouillent autant le système! 


Dans mon dossier "Documents", j'ai un dossier "Mes installs" où se trouvent tous les .dmg des applications que j'utilise. 

Ils sont là pour ce cas que nous venons d'évoquer. Mais ils pourront servir le jour où je ferai une clean install. Ainsi, pas besoin de retélécharger toutes mes applis, je les ai...  


Pour ton problème, attend de voir si les autres membres ont une idée à te proposer... Sinon, peut-être faudra-t-il que tu te diriges vers une réinstallation... :sick:


----------



## jymboh (4 Février 2012)

... ou attendre que le développeur propose la mise à jour .... je viens de le tweeter sur le sujet. 

Pour ton système de conservation des DMG, je ne comprends pas un truc : si tu garde le fichier dmg d'un logiciel compatible 7.2 et que le jour de la maj 7.3, ce logiciel ne marche plus, de toute façon ton DMG ne sera pas compatible, .... si ???


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2012)

Jamais eu confiance dans ce truc.
Pour moi c'est ThemePark ou rien.

Tu n'es pas le seul dans ce cas, sur MacThemes d'autres se plaignent aussi (http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16810834&p=11)


----------



## jymboh (4 Février 2012)

Suite à mon tweet vers le dév, j'ai eu confirmation qu'une maj était en cours de préparation


----------



## arno1x (4 Février 2012)

jymboh a dit:


> Suite à mon tweet vers le dév, j'ai eu confirmation qu'une maj était en cours de préparation



apparemment elle est là :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktops-sous-mac-os-x-v3-0-a-865402-23.html
en bas de page... ou...
http://www.maxthemes.com/


----------



## Fìx (4 Février 2012)

jymboh a dit:


> Pour ton système de conservation des DMG, je ne comprends pas un truc : si tu garde le fichier dmg d'un logiciel compatible 7.2 et que le jour de la maj 7.3, ce logiciel ne marche plus, de toute façon ton DMG ne sera pas compatible, .... si ???



Ah bah si! 

Dans les versions MacOSX.... c'est le chiffre du milieu qui est important! (enfin... le premier aussi... mais c'est moins souvent qu'il change...

Donc par exemple :

10.*4*.x (Tiger)
10.*5*.x (Léopard)
10.*6*.x (Snow Léopard)
10.*7*.x (Lion)


Le "x" peut changer.... les applications restent compatibles... Parfois même, certaines appli restent même (bien que rarement) parfaitement compatibles d'un système à l'autre...


----------

